# Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

Well guys....the time has finally come to admit it.....:
I, like many of you, suffer from a small oil filter.







I always tried to avoid thinking about it, but the problem just wouldn't go away. Guys at the track would make fun of my small filter. My girlfriend wasn't satisified with the small filter. I did my best to perform with what I had been given, but it just wasn't working. Here is a pic of my small filter:








What was a man to do? Well, luckily my local VW dealer was running a special, and I was able to locate and upgrade my filter to this bad boy:








Now we're talking. Increased capacity. Stronger case. Longer lasting. Man, I felt good about my filter.







However, this didn't last long. After taking a sneak peak at a few of my friends filters, I realized that I was just "average". And I realized from a few radio and late-night TV ads, that my girlfriend would not be happy with just average







I was in a bind.....what to do....what to do.....
I spent many late nights doing research on the web. I was looking for an all-natural solution. Something BIG. Something that would make me feel like a Man's Man.... Something strong and long.....large capacity....something never to be ashamed of again, damnit! And you would never believe where I found it...........that's right ladies and gentlemen......at NAPA........
I officially present to you, my new Big Kahuna:








This bad boy increases your capacity to 5.3qts of fluid, which will keep you and your engine cool under fire. Never again will you have to deal with premature oil changes. Never again will you be made fun of. Never again will random passerbys point and laugh. You, my friends, will be oil filter studs. Rock on.
















-Mike P




_Modified by tyrolkid at 10:04 AM 11-29-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

Is your GTI more confident?


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 
that was one of the most well composed humorous, yet informative, posts I've ever seen. Good info and HILARIOUS presentation.
Good stuff!


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Crass!)*

out of control








Heading to NAPA right now....so I too can feel like a real man


----------



## TRBNIUM (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Crass!)*

Good one.








Entertaining, yes. Informative?! No.


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (TRBNIUM)*

Now you to can be real man lol.


----------



## trbochrgm02 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Migvr6NYC)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Migvr6NYC)*

I just feel better that I'm not the only one suffering from the soup-can-syndrome!


----------



## usfgtivr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (FrankiEBoneZ)*

You you should see how embarassed my my friend is, his Camary's oil filter is put to shame by my 25horse lawnmower's oil filter. Your talkin half the size of a soda can!


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (usfgtivr6)*

I was just going to use Enzyte,the all natural male enhancement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (White Jetta)*

HAHA, great post mike.
The funny part is its not remotely true, VWs have HUGE oil filters stock compared to most other cars out there. The filter on my dads miata is about 1/4 the size of our stock filter as are many other domestic and japanese filters.
Good find though


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

Very funny...
Since it is that big be sure to really lube it up before inserting it though. You sure wouldn't want to use it dry.
Ya know.. The recommended oil around the gasket


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

What is the quality of this Napa filter? On the same level as VW/Audi's?


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Cadenza_7o)*

Very nice. Well done.


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Cadenza_7o)*

NAPA Gold filters have a pretty good rep. Any info on the bypass valve on that sucker?


----------



## das Haupt (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Mike for a good and dayumn funny post.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]NAPA Gold filters have a pretty good rep. Any info on the bypass valve on that sucker?[HR][/HR]​NAPA Gold filters have a good reputation. I'm trying to cross-reference this filter with M1, Pure1, K&N, etc, but not having any luck. Any help is appreciated. As far as bypass pressure rating, I think the size of the filter makes it irrelevant. With so much surface area and flow rating(I think 15gpm), I'm hypothesizing that the pressure differential across the media will be so low as to never let the bypass valve function. I will confirm this theory today.
-Mike P


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (FlyinTurbo)*

Nice...
IMO, I'd go with the VW filter, the bigger one over the Napa one...
Good to know...


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (emumtl)*

i have a NAPA right down the street from me - if anyone wants one of these "Big Boys" i'd be happy to go get one and ship it to ya!








i am curious if "Mr. Big" has the bypass valve.... ?


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Cadenza_7o)*

Good question, same one I have. Info? Thanks for the research... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (speedgator)*

FYI: Engine Oil Filter Study 
Thanks Mike, I had to explain to my boss how I sprayed water across the keyboard.


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (eggroller)*

Too bad no info on the OEM MANN...good link though.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

ha, funny post. 
Wasn't sure what to expect and got more than I thought.








Still would like to see some more data to backup this "Big Kahuna" filter, lol.


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

Let's keep this discussion on topic folks.


----------



## jay1234 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Jolf)*

hahaa


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

[Modified by tyrolkid, 1:27 PM 2-17-2003]


----------



## KurtP (May 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

far and away the funniest ive read in a long time. thanks for the laugh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

I'm thinkng that something like this might be cheap insurance for K04 turbos. Some have theorized that momentary drops in oil pressure at the bearing could be contributng to their failure rate, and this monster filter would help prevent that from happening.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (KurtP)*

quote:[HR][/HR]far and away the funniest ive read in a long time. thanks for the laugh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turboneon (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

Th only thing I could see wrong with the big filter is if the bypass valve would be lower that the stocker. The filter goes in to by-pass not only when the filter gets dirty but also when the oil is cold. So if the filter is designed to run on a car with a lower pressure on the by-pass this could let dirty oil get to the bearings. Me I will stick with the stocker to be sure.


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*

So the larger sized OEM filter is off of what application? The part number I read off of the pic is: 068 115 561E. What capacity is that filter? Is it still made by MANN?


----------



## SPITMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

bypass @ 30psi -- ref the following site:
http://theoildrop.server101.com/cgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=6;t=000412#000000


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (SPITMAN)*

The factory bypass is set at 33psi. The big NAPA is set at 30, which is an inconsequential difference.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (speedgator)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So the larger sized OEM filter is off of what application? The part number I read off of the pic is: 068 115 561E. What capacity is that filter? Is it still made by MANN?[HR][/HR]​That filter is off early VW 1.6L Diesels. The filter capacity is about .25qts larger than stock. Using that filter, capacity will go up to 5qts even. You can get them at your local dealer. Bypass is also rated at 30psi, same as 1.8T.
-Mike P


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

what did you use to make the filter bigger? oilIAGRA?


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

"The factory bypass is set at 33psi. The big NAPA is set at 30, which is an inconsequential difference."
quote:[HR][/HR]So the larger sized OEM filter is off of what application? The part number I read off of the pic is: 068 115 561E. What capacity is that filter? Is it still made by MANN?
That filter is off early VW 1.6L Diesels. The filter capacity is about .25qts larger than stock. Using that filter, capacity will go up to 5qts even. You can get them at your local dealer. Bypass is also rated at 30psi, same as 1.8T.
-Mike P[HR][/HR]​I guess you meant to say both OEM filters are at 33psi and the NAPA is at 30psi but it doesn't matter? Am I correct in thinking that the added oil capacity is beneficial for the engine and the turbo as well because it uses oil to cool itself? By the way, thanks for the very good info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (speedgator)*

This is good info, particularly the pointer to the Wix site which lists all the bypass valve pressures. Looks like both the old TDi and the NAPA filters should be fine to use.
Read the last post in this thread for an explanation of why the NAPA filter may be cheap insurance:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=558927


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*

so the point for the bigger filter is for the more tuned engiens and higher rev oil flow rate?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (LO-vw)*

The larger filter will:
1)Increase the thermal capacity of your system(Eg. lower oil temps when running hard, a poor man's oil cooler)
2)Allow for increased oil flow to the bearings at higher RPMs as well as cold starts
3)Reduce the amount of time the filter bypasses dirty oil back into the engine 
4)Allow for longer oil change intervals 
5)Make you feel like a real man
-Mike P

[Modified by tyrolkid, 1:50 PM 2-18-2003]


[Modified by tyrolkid, 1:50 PM 2-18-2003]


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (FlyinTurbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Mike for a good and dayumn funny post.







[HR][/HR]​
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

The biggest plus IMO is the one that kwokA3T brings up in his post in the thread I referenced. The bigger filter will remove a bottleneck from the system that could potentially cause momentary drops in oil pressure at the turbo bearing, leading to or contributing to the catastrophic failures that some K04 owners have seen. 
At $12 a pop, it's not a cheap filter. But then again, a K04 + install is gonna run you a grand or more.


----------



## David Cretney (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*

I remember most thoughts on the internet 1-2 years ago were that all fram filters were crap. One site had side by side comparisons showing how bad of a filter Fram was.
Have they changed or was this mis-information?
How do the NAPA filters compare, is there any data?

[Modified by David Cretney, 2:37 PM 2-18-2003]


[Modified by David Cretney, 2:40 PM 2-18-2003]


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The larger filter will:
5)Make you feel like a real man
-Mike P[HR][/HR]​Will this filter work on my Dodge Stratus







or is it only for imports that want a little bit of domestic flair








Nice work Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Levish)*

HAAAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<gasp>
HAAAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Levish)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The larger filter will:
5)Make you feel like a real man
-Mike P
Will this filter work on my Dodge Stratus







or is it only for imports that want a little bit of domestic flair








Nice work Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​It's actually off of a Volvo 2.4 liter diesel engine - I guess that Volvo "male" symbol means something afterall.


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*

very funny!!!!


----------



## WindnWar (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (MeGaMoNk_turbo)*

Here is a link to Wix's product page showing where the 51333 filter from them which is supposed to be the equivalent to the napa filter was originally on. It was designed for use on 83-87 Volvo 760 GLE 2.4liter Turbo Diesels. 
http://www.wixfilters.com/filterlookup/ResultsPart.asp?PartNo=51333 
After identifying the motor I've found these other filters and part numbers.
There apparently is a Mann filter available as well, but I've had no luck so far tracking down it's part number, though many volvo sites list the filter for sale. All so far have used thier own parts numbers to identify it instead of the filter part number. 
K&N HP-1009
BOSCH 72174
PUROLATOR L40316 and PE316
I've still been unable to find a listing for a mobil 1 filter.


----------



## WindnWar (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (WindnWar)*

thepartsbin.com has the Mann filters for this. $9.38 a piece, part number A6000-26839
Not sure if that is the actual Mann part number or not.


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (WindnWar)*

More fuel for the fire:
http://theoildrop.server101.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=6;t=000431


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*

If the K&N HP 1009 is indeed the same size and bypass rating, this would be the best filter you could buy for our application. $8.99 at Summit, excellent flow and filtration....'
The Bosch filter listed above seems to be smaller. The Purolator L40316 is correct, but Purolator filters are not the best unless you can find a Pure1 in that size(would be part# PL40316 if it exists)



[Modified by tyrolkid, 7:41 AM 2-26-2003]


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If the K&N HP 1009 is indeed the same size and bypass rating, this would be the best filter you could buy for our application. $8.99 at Summit, excellent flow and filtration....'
[HR][/HR]​I heard about a car that blew a turbo shortly after switching to the K&N due to oil starvation. Now all I know is that the car had run fine for many miles prior, then boom. Now after replacing the turbo, and using the OEM filter, there have been no further issues under the same operating conditions. I dont know how much truth is in all of this, I am just sharing what I heard.


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (SlvrBllt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I heard about a car that blew a turbo shortly after switching to the K&N due to oil starvation. Now all I know is that the car had run fine for many miles prior, then boom. Now after replacing the turbo, and using the OEM filter, there have been no further issues under the same operating conditions. I dont know how much truth is in all of this, I am just sharing what I heard.[HR][/HR]​Details? What car, mods, oil type and visc, oversize or regular size K&N? Was the turbo inspected to determine failure mode?


----------



## WindnWar (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

I've got an email off to K&N requesting dimensions and bypass ratings for the oil filter. 
After doing some digging it would seem there is no pure 1 version of the Purolator filter so we can cross that one off the list. I plan on stopping by the autoparts store later today to with my dial caliper and taking measurements of the bosch filter. 
Still no luck on find a mobil 1 equivalent or verifying the Mann part number.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

Oil cools the cartridge bearing more than water does...oil can't be too cool (have too much thermal capacity) in that respect.


----------



## RR (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (WindnWar)*

Thanks for the x-ref to the K&N! This is a great thread, looking forward to more info. I use K&N and would love to go to a larger one IF the bypass pressure is correct... if not, the NAPA sure is tempting...


[Modified by RR, 12:23 PM 2-26-2003]


----------



## Stage 3 GTI (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (RR)*

I joined the Big Kahuna club last night. I now sport a NAPA 1333.
Autozone's filter books did not show a mobil 1 filter for that application I think it was the 84-87 2.4L Turbodiesel volvo (the napa guy looked it up), but they had some cheap fram and puralator filters.
If the K&N oil filter works well, then I may use that one next time.
BTW, I feel far more confident now.


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Stage 3 GTI)*

is there any fitment issues with the 1333? it's so much bigger, doesn't it come close to other stuff?


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (JettaManDan)*

You'll need to move some of the wires around to get it in there. It's not too bad, I took a look at it last weekend while installing my sway. Waiting for my next change to put it on though...I'm still on the fence about using it. Better flow and pressure consistency vs. momentary lag of pressure at startup.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*

i brought this up a while back there is an even bigger filter for the 2.4 (i believe that was it's size) diesel in late model volkswagen vans.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (speedgator)*

LMAO


----------



## WindnWar (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*

Well I got the specs back from K&N on that filter, it's not good. 
Here is the email:

Hi Andy,
The dimensions for this filter are as follow.
3.77" OD
3.49" in height
3/4" -16 UNS thread
12-17 PSI -Pressure relief valve
No Anti-Drain back valve.
Thank you,
Lisa Sutton
K&N Technical Support

So although it was listed as an alternate, it's about the same size as our current filter but it doesn't have the proper bypass settings or an anti drainback valve. 
For the person who is using a K&N filter for the car instead of the oem filter, you may want to email them for the specs on that filter. 
Looks like the Napa Gold is the best choice so far, unless we can get the proper part number for the Mann filter. I may just order one from thepartsbin.com and see. I wasn't able to get by the auto strore yet to get the dimensions on the Bosch. I'll let you guys know tomorrow.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (WindnWar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Looks like the Napa Gold is the best choice so far, unless we can get the proper part number for the Mann filter. I may just order one from thepartsbin.com and see. I wasn't able to get by the auto strore yet to get the dimensions on the Bosch. I'll let you guys know tomorrow. [HR][/HR]​The BOSCH 72174 cross reference with Wix Filter 51452 which is 3.6" in diameter, and 5.1" long. This is smaller than the NAPA 1333. BTW, the NAPA Gold is a relabeled WIX filter anyway. If you can't find the NAPA, get the WIX 51333. 
-Mike P


----------



## WindnWar (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

Any idea Mike as to what the media is in the Napa Gold? If it's identical to the Wix, the wix site lists the 51333 filter as using paper. 
I'm wondering alot more about that Mann filter. But getting specs for it has been nearly impossible.


----------



## austindub (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (WindnWar)*

What about this... I am thinking about going dual remote filter on my car to increase capacity and cooling.
Perma-Cool Remote Oil Filter Mount Kits: 
Perma-Cool's remote mount kits let you put your filter, or filters, in an easily accessible spot for quick, easy oil changes! Kits include a bypass adapter with bushings to convert the stock filter landing on the block into an oil passage, your choice of single or dual filter remote mount, 8 feet of oil line, brass fittings, stainless steel hose clamps, mounting hardware and step-by-step instructions. All oil filter mounts use a Fram PH8A or equivalent filter with 3/4''-16 threads. Fits 95% of all engines. Spin on adapters and mounts also available separately.


----------



## austindub (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (austindub)*

So.... no opinions on the dual remote filter setup?


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (austindub)*

I don't really see the point of the remote mount system. The stock setup is not that hard to get to, it's set up for optimal cooling (filter and oil/water heat exchanger right there together) and can accept larger filters, as we now know. The remote system, even if made well, is just another place for leaks/damage and may add to the momentary loss of pressure issue.


----------



## VW-Kayaker (Apr 5, 2002)

I just went down to the VW dealership and bought a 068 115 561 E oil filter and it looks to be about the same size as the one Tyrolkid posted BUT the holes where the oil flows into the filter are not the same as the one he posted, there are only four and they seem smaller more like the picture of the smaller filter he posted. I'm not sure but it _looks_ like the bigger VW filter I wound up with _might_ be more restrictive, I'm not sure I want to use it. 
Also, the stock oil filter I just took off my car has six oil inlet holes opposed to the five in Tyrolkid’s picture.


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (VW-Kayaker)*

LOL!!!







I give you two thumbs up!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I thought i was reading an Informercial


----------



## xact (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*

After reading this thread, I had intentions of using a NAPA Gold 1333 filter with Mobil 1 0W-40 for my next oil change (sometime this week). However, after doing some more research, it seems that the NAPA/Wix filters aren't exactly the best filters on the market. I coulnd't find specific SAE HS806 test results for the NAPA Gold 1333 or Wix 51333 fiters, but the following HS806 results are interesting (scroll about 2/3 down):
http://www.go-synthetic.com/Best/best.htm
It indicates that the NAPA/Wix filters are only in the 75%-82% filtering efficiency range, while "premium" filters score 93% or higher. The NAPA/Wix filters also do very poorly on the capacity test.
The Mobil 1 301 filter is larger than stock, but its bypass pressure is way too low (like 14psi). I wonder if there is a Mobil 1 equivalent to the NAPA Gold 1333 or at least something large that would fit properly and has a 30-33psi bypass pressure?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (xact)*



> It indicates that the NAPA/Wix filters are only in the 75%-82% filtering efficiency range, while "premium" filters score 93% or higher.
> 
> The NAPA/Wix filters also do very poorly on the capacity test.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## turbo02gti (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

I just changed the oil this weekend and had full intensions of trying out this NAPA 1333 filter. Unfortunately when I went to one of the 5 NAPA stores in my area and asked for it the guy behind the counter looked at me like I was







. "I never heard of it"..."It looks like all the stores in the area don't stock it"!







Imagine That! So I said F'it and got a stock one again. Looks like it may be a good idea to special order one from their website a week ahead of time for the next change.


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (turbo02gti)*

i had to ordered 2 from my local NAPA store for $9.00 each. they are friggin HUGE!!!! i will be putting one on this weekend. 
matt


----------



## xact (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I'm sorry, but the information you quote is coming from Amsoil, so it will be biased. There is no information on flow vs. filtration on the site, at what pressures the filters were tested, with what oil, etc.
The capacity test is completely irrelevant to the discussion at hand. Those capacity numbers are comparing the filters in that particular study. You will have increased capacity with the 1333 vs. stock. [HR][/HR]​I realize that the capacity of the filter probably isn't going to be a factor with our cars... I just brought it up because it made me wonder about the overall quality of the NAPA Gold/Wix filters vs. alternatives.
I also realize that the comparison information comes from an Amsoil web site... however, the numbers are supposedly based on an industry standard test (SAE HS806). If they really wanted to post incorrect information, they probably would have dropped Mobil 1 down a notch or two.







Plus, this was all I could find.








I'd love to see a less biased comparison and/or a good source for HS806 numbers, but couldn't find much on the 'net. I found the infamous minimopar comparison, etc., but they mostly compare the physical aspects of a few different filters, not their actual performance.
I'm sure the filter is more than adequate (filtration-wise). I actually purchased a 1333 on Saturday (they are _very_ large). Unfortunately, when I got back to the car, I opened it and found that it was dented all to heck. When I returned it and asked for another, the NAPA dude told me it was the only 1333 in the state - I'd have to have another shipped in from Chicago if I wanted a different one.







I also called around locally for a Wix 51333 - nobody has them in stock, either.


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (xact)*

Let's keep reality into perspective, The oil filter factories will make a filter twice the diameter if the public demands. I have worked in the manufacturing sector, (metal working) for 20 years. Everyone working in the plant know very well (as does any thinking person) that there is a balance between practicality and being neurotic. Filtering is not a new science, nor has it advanced much in the last 30 years ( except for the synthetic media). Purchasing a filter that is not designed for your car, is a bad judgment call. Mellow out, being normal is good.


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (okanagan45)*

yea but we need a big filter


----------



## xact (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (okanagan45)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Let's keep reality into perspective, The oil filter factories will make a filter twice the diameter if the public demands. I have worked in the manufacturing sector, (metal working) for 20 years. Everyone working in the plant know very well (as does any thinking person) that there is a balance between practicality and being neurotic. Filtering is not a new science, nor has it advanced much in the last 30 years ( except for the synthetic media). Purchasing a filter that is not designed for your car, is a bad judgment call. Mellow out, being normal is good.







[HR][/HR]​This thread started as a discussion on how to get better filter performance and greater engine protection for modified cars under high-stress conditions... for free (basically, since larger filters don't really cost more than their smaller counterparts). Since many of our cars are modified and running far outside of stock specifications, I don't see how an OEM-spec filter can be considered any more suitable than an intelligently-selected (larger) alternative.
If you are referring to my questioning the quality of the Wix filters, then yes, that is probably a bit neurotic. I'm not a big fan of the "good enough" mentality, though.
You mention synthetic media as being a significant advancement in filter technology. As far as I can tell, the Wix filters do not have synthetic media whereas many others do (Mobil 1, Bosch Premium, Purolator P1, etc.).


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

can anybody tell me what a Mahle #OC249 filter fits? 
i have 2 of the 1333's in the garage, if you guys want me to dismantle 1 for study pruposes i can. 
let me know.


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (FreeStage3)*

Bump cause this is a interesting topic








And Mike P is da man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RR (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Levish)*

FWIW I just put the Big Kahuna on my Passat ('98 AEB engine). Instant envy from my son (Honda) and a friend at work (TransAm)...








It feels damn good to have a filter this big on my little turbocharged marvel of an engine.


----------



## AlfieG23 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (RR)*

Does anyone know if the NAPA will work on a Beetle 1.8T APH engine?







Thanks.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*

I thought the appropiate K&N Performance Gold oil filter for our cars is the HP2005?
Am I safe with the K&N? How does it [HP2005] fare up against the NAPA unit?


----------



## B95P (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

Well I ordered one for my 10k service. Throw in the 5W-30 synthetic I should be good to go







.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a great post


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (B95P)*

that is the funniest thing I've read in a long time


----------



## 3wheelinWolf (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (RR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]FWIW I just put the Big Kahuna on my Passat ('98 AEB engine). Instant envy from my son (Honda) and a friend at work (TransAm)...








It feels damn good to have a filter this big on my little turbocharged marvel of an engine.[HR][/HR]​I can vouch for that. Not only does it make my G20T filter look midget-esque (no offense to any midget dubbers out there), but using it cured my cold start rattles.


----------



## AlfieG23 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (AlfieG23)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know if the NAPA will work on a Beetle 1.8T APH engine?







Thanks.







[HR][/HR]​








OK, I've searched with no hits







. I've also looked at all post sigs and only see Golfs, Jettas, Passats, GTIs. 
Does anyone know if the NAPA will work on a Beetle APH engine? Please reply as I will be changing the oil and filter this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (3wheelinWolf)*

I had cold start rattles also, until I went from OEM to Dana's Kralinator brand that the lube places use here in Canada. Apparantly Dana corporation makes filters for many different labels.







It measures, 3" dia X 4 3/4" long which is the proper set-up for our engines according to their book


----------



## laydback (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (okanagan45)*

hey listen, i just cross referenced some numbers at work, and the mann part number for the same filter is 90301...... i have access to them in bulk, so ill be set for life......... ill be picking up a 12 case before my (first) oil change


----------



## SnowbrdrVW (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (laydback)*

Well I just ordered a Napa 1333 filter from Napa online, if it cures my rattles at cold starts that alone will be worth it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (AlfieG23)*

It will fit the engine as all 4cyl engines are the same in that respect. However I don't think it fit your car. Not enough room under there for the stocker as it is!


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (irsa76)*

thats what my dad said, i mean will this napa 1333 filter even fit?
quote:[HR][/HR]It will fit the engine as all 4cyl engines are the same in that respect. However I don't think it fit your car. Not enough room under there for the stocker as it is![HR][/HR]​


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (OZ jetta)*

Bigger is not always better








One of the best threads I'v read in a while! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (laydback)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey listen, i just cross referenced some numbers at work, and the mann part number for the same filter is 90301...... i have access to them in bulk, so ill be set for life......... ill be picking up a 12 case before my (first) oil change







[HR][/HR]​SO this is the MANN filter of the same size as the Napa 1333?


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (CruiseVW)*

While we're at it....
ANOTHER NOTCH!!
















...filter heat sinks.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (irsa76)*

Yes it should fit in the NB...you have plenty of room.


----------



## AlfieG23 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Bug_Power)*

Thanks







. I will use one tomorrow morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B95P (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Jman5000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]While we're at it....
ANOTHER NOTCH!!
















...filter heat sinks.







[HR][/HR]​That is slick. I wonder if both would fit








Edit:Spelling










[Modified by B95P, 8:39 AM 3-30-2003]


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (B95P)*

quote:[HR][/HR]While we're at it....
ANOTHER NOTCH!!
















...filter heat sinks.








Tha is slick. I wonder if both woudl fit







[HR][/HR]​I was thinking of getting one of these too. Anyone using it?


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (16vracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was thinking of getting one of these too. Anyone using it?[HR][/HR]​I am. FreeStage3 gave me his old one. Who knows if it's doing anything besides acting as a heat sink.


----------



## WindnWar (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (VDUBNDizzy)*

you guys applying thermal paste inside those heatsinks? If not I bet the side where the screws apply tension to the filter probably isn't touching the filiter. 
Also as to the HP2005 from K&N you might want to contact them and make sure that it's bypass specs are right and if it has an anti drain back valve. Looking through some of their other filiters I discovered many don't have the proper psi ratings on the bypass and few had drain back valves.


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (WindnWar)*

hmmm, interesting, look at this, more VW OEM filters that are bigger, and will work.. only thing I'd be worried about though, is the filtering ability. Air flows through the big filter much easier than the 1,8T spec filter....
the big filter is what I get for my 1996 TDI Passat..


























[Modified by gintaras, 9:10 PM 3-30-2003]


----------



## laydback (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (CruiseVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey listen, i just cross referenced some numbers at work, and the mann part number for the same filter is 90301...... i have access to them in bulk, so ill be set for life......... ill be picking up a 12 case before my (first) oil change








SO this is the MANN filter of the same size as the Napa 1333?[HR][/HR]​
yes it is, the MANN number for the same size filter is a 90301........ i have under 2k on my car so i have to wait at least another month, but i will update it with pics when i get the filters


----------



## B95P (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

Bought it







. Took it to local dealer they say that it will not fit due to AC lines














.


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (B95P)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bought it







. Took it to local dealer they say that it will not fit due to AC lines














. [HR][/HR]​put it in yourself then...


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (AxeAngel)*

Would it be possible for someone who really knows whats going on to list all the part #'s and which filter is which in one list? Maybe with the valve PSI too? I want a bigger filter, just dont know which one to get?







Want one that fits in there, but would like to increase oil volume a little bit at least. Is the valve PSI the same as stock on the Mann one?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (CruiseVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Would it be possible for someone who really knows whats going on to list all the part #'s and which filter is which in one list? Maybe with the valve PSI too? I want a bigger filter, just dont know which one to get?







Want one that fits in there, but would like to increase oil volume a little bit at least. Is the valve PSI the same as stock on the Mann one?







[HR][/HR]​All the answers to your question are in the thread.


----------



## Bikerdude1.8 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

Installed the big Kahuna last week. It is a tight fit, but it works.


----------



## 3wheelinWolf (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (laydback)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey listen, i just cross referenced some numbers at work, and the mann part number for the same filter is 90301...... i have access to them in bulk, so ill be set for life......... ill be picking up a 12 case before my (first) oil change









SO this is the MANN filter of the same size as the Napa 1333?
yes it is, the MANN number for the same size filter is a 90301........ i have under 2k on my car so i have to wait at least another month, but i will update it with pics when i get the filters[HR][/HR]​
And the Wixx is 51333



[Modified by 3wheelinWolf, 11:30 AM 4-14-2003]


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Bikerdude1.8)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Installed the big Kahuna last week. It is a tight fit, but it works.







[HR][/HR]​Yup. Did mine over the weekend, it pushes the A/C line and one of the electrical wires, but it fits.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*

heheh, I still use 100% oem bought by the case. 
Im more worred about oil temps then my filter. 256 after 20 minutes on VIR in February and it was a brisk 42 degrees.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (jamesb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]heheh, I still use 100% oem bought by the case. 
Im more worred about oil temps then my filter. 256 after 20 minutes on VIR in February and it was a brisk 42 degrees.[HR][/HR]​This is exactly why I'm running the bigger filter.....more thermal capacity = lower oil temps......


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is exactly why I'm running the bigger filter.....more thermal capacity = lower oil temps......[HR][/HR]​not enough to get my down 20 degrees or more.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (jamesb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is exactly why I'm running the bigger filter.....more thermal capacity = lower oil temps......
not enough to get my down 20 degrees or more.[HR][/HR]​Have you tried the filter? You'll be surprised....
-Mike P


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Would it be possible for someone who really knows whats going on to list all the part #'s and which filter is which in one list? Maybe with the valve PSI too? I want a bigger filter, just dont know which one to get?







Want one that fits in there, but would like to increase oil volume a little bit at least. Is the valve PSI the same as stock on the Mann one?








All the answers to your question are in the thread.[HR][/HR]​I know but its confusing. Just thought I would ask if it could be organized, like for the FAQ or something.


----------



## IndiGTI1.8 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (CruiseVW)*

I just started feeling more cofident this weekend with my oil change. but I don't have an oil temp guage yet.


----------



## [email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (WindnWar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindnWar* »_
Also as to the HP2005 from K&N you might want to contact them and make sure that it's bypass specs are right and if it has an anti drain back valve. Looking through some of their other filiters I discovered many don't have the proper psi ratings on the bypass and few had drain back valves. 

according to k&n the bypass range is 27 to 35 psi.
still waiting on word back about the anti drain back
sorry to bump this old post, but i thought id answer a question










_Modified by [email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg at 8:46 PM 5-28-2003_


----------



## [email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna ([email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg)*

and it does have an anti drain back valve


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna ([email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg)*

can't believe this is still coming up, as stated before in this thread there is an even bigger filter. made for older 2.4 tdi vanagons.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

This is all good info. I my self would use a factory v.w filter for the tdi as noted in the thread for 3 reasons
1) Its a factory filter and if you bring the car in with and engine/ oil related problem they wouldnt be able to say it was the filters .

2) The tdi filter i would bet has better / more filter media to keep the oil clean
3) the extra capacity gotta be better for oil temps JUST as long as the extra oil dosnt come above the drain line in the oil pan that comes back from the turbo. Drain line restriction is a major problem on any turbo car and will only make the line coke up faster and kill the turbo


----------



## NOVA337 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

Can someone tell me what the application the "bigger" VW filter is for? is that for a TDI?. i would like to try the bigger VW filter but need the part # and application?


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (NOVA337)*

will be stopping by the store today and i'll check it out


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (mjmi11er)*

****, i forgot to look, but in the filter cross reference book at any store it is the filter listed for diesel vanagons in the 99 to 2000 year range i believe recalling. the thing is like twice as long as stock and an inch or so wider in diameter.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (mjmi11er)*

I haven't seen if anyone is using this with a 2.0. Mine is supercharged so any change to oil temp is great. Wondered if everything else will work.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (UKGTI)*

Went to my 2 local NAPA stores and neither had the 1333.


----------



## laylomo (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*

Just got mine today.. Wix 51333 rebadged as Napa 1333








This thing is HUGE..


----------



## elmo32256 (Apr 21, 2002)

LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTIdaho (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (laylomo)*

On scanning the posts I didnt see any mention of Hastings filters... Anybody see a cross for them? I'm just wondering because back in the day it was recommended that I use those on my Diesel Rabbit for both the oil and fuel because they supposedly were of high quality... Just curious.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (GTIdaho)*

purolater part number for volkwagen eurovan 2.4l diesel is....
drum roll
L40316


----------



## RechtsFahren (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Bikerdude1.8)*

Any word as to whether the supersize Mann 90301 will lead to a submerged oil return line? I ask because I've got an AEB Passat, which has a small pan/sump, only 3.7 quart capacity to begin with, which is why I want to use an oversize filter to begin with, but not if it will submerge the turbo oil return line to the pan.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (RechtsFahren)*

I'm just curious if there's a problem with oil pressure drop with these filters?


----------



## RR (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (RechtsFahren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RechtsFahren* »_Any word as to whether the supersize Mann 90301 will lead to a submerged oil return line? I ask because I've got an AEB Passat, which has a small pan/sump, only 3.7 quart capacity to begin with, which is why I want to use an oversize filter to begin with, but not if it will submerge the turbo oil return line to the pan.

Why would a big oil filter raise the sump level? The extra oil is stored in the filter...
Rechts - I've been using the NAPA 1333 in my Passat for several oil changes with no problems.


----------



## RechtsFahren (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (RR)*

Cool. How many quarts does it take now?


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (RechtsFahren)*

will this work on the beetle's


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_The factory bypass is set at 33psi. The big NAPA is set at 30, which is an inconsequential difference. 

ok i read through this entire thread and this is one thing that set off a light in my head. im to understand that the factory bypass of 33psi allows oil to flow past the filter when oil pressure is below 33psi. at idle with the engine fully warmed up my oil pressure sits right at about 25psi. does this mean that ALL the oil flow at this time is bypassing the filter? this cant be good or maybe i just misunderstood the purpose of the bypass valve








somebody enlighten me


----------



## fritzner (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (spoolin turbo s)*

spoolin turbo s,
Bug_Power said the wix 51333 will not fit in the beetle... the biggest i have found with the correct specs that fits in a beetle is listed for an 87 VW 1.6L diesel (wix 51191)... check http://www.wixfilters.com to compare specs between current 18.T and 87 VW 1.6L diesel...
i am currently running this filter on my bug with no problems... easy fit, but any bigger and it wouldnt fit... 
hope this helps...


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (02BeetleSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02BeetleSport* »_
ok i read through this entire thread and this is one thing that set off a light in my head. im to understand that the factory bypass of 33psi allows oil to flow past the filter when oil pressure is below 33psi. at idle with the engine fully warmed up my oil pressure sits right at about 25psi. does this mean that ALL the oil flow at this time is bypassing the filter? this cant be good or maybe i just misunderstood the purpose of the bypass valve








somebody enlighten me

You're misunderstanding how the bypass operates. The factory bypass is 33psi. This means that when the difference in oil pressure between oil entering the filter and leaving the filter is greater than 33psi, the filter will be bypassed. So for example, if you have 70psi of pressure entering the filter, and 50 going out, all of the oil is being filtered. If oil going out is 42, the factory bypass valve will open(because for oil pressure to drop that much, the filter could be restricted or cold oil is not flowing hard enough). The Big Kahuna would let oil flow until it reaches a 30psi differential. FWIW, Many cars have 5-13psi bypasses, which means oil is not being filtered frequently......
-Mike P


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (fritzner)*

thanks man


----------



## 3wheelinWolf (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (jamesb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesb* »_heheh, I still use 100% oem bought by the case. 
Im more worred about oil temps then my filter. 256 after 20 minutes on VIR in February and it was a brisk 42 degrees.

I haven't been able to get my oil temps over 230 degrees. Usually its about 190-200 while cruising, and 220 under extended periods of boost.


----------



## DubWho (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (CruiseVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_Would it be possible for someone who really knows whats going on to list all the part #'s and which filter is which in one list? Maybe with the valve PSI too? I want a bigger filter, just dont know which one to get?







Want one that fits in there, but would like to increase oil volume a little bit at least. Is the valve PSI the same as stock on the Mann one?









My reply is here with specs on the DIESEL filter and the BIG KAHUNA: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=386726
DO NOT USE THE DIESEL FILTER.



_Modified by DubWho at 6:08 PM 12-14-2003_


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*








Bumped the wrong post


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

That's OK Mike...some good info. in here.


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

Ha ha, I did my oil yesterday. 1333 is in


----------



## 2002_TURBO_JETTA (Mar 13, 2004)

thats not me lol

but thats what you need hahaha


----------



## Lugosi (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey guys,
I'm not so sure about other engines, but the 2.0l 8v has a limited clearance between the filter and the front crossmember (where the front engine mount is installed). 
If a filter is too close to that crossmember, and if the engine rocks forward for any reason, I could imagine either:
A). the filter endcap get crushed/dented
B). the filter seal is broken and your oil drains to
the ground
C). the filter acts as a lever and snaps off the
filter mounting lug, along with the the oil
cooler
or maybe I'm just paranoid....


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Lugosi)*

If it doesnt fit on your 2.0, then don't install it.


----------



## Lugosi (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

yeah, thanks for that enlightened response.
just pointing out some facts for those who would view the thread and immediately hop on the bandwagon...
the point is, that just because something might "fit", doesn't mean that's it's wise to install it without thinking it through 


_Modified by Lugosi at 9:21 AM 12-11-2004_


----------



## Jwile (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (dbrowne1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbrowne1* »_I'm thinkng that something like this might be cheap insurance for K04 turbos. Some have theorized that momentary drops in oil pressure at the bearing could be contributng to their failure rate, and this monster filter would help prevent that from happening. 

ya , I got one to prove this


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (Lugosi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lugosi* »_yeah, thanks for that enlightened response.
just pointing out some facts for those who would view the thread and immediately hop on the bandwagon...
the point is, that just because something might "fit", doesn't mean that's it's wise to install it without thinking it through 

_Modified by Lugosi at 9:21 AM 12-11-2004_

this is the 1.8t forum, not the 2.0 forums. what might work for the 1.8t, is going to be completley different than the 2.0


----------



## Lugosi (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (tattoo20v)*

another genius. have fun kids.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Lugosi)*

This filter doesn't fit VR6s, Buick Grand Nationals, or John Deere Lawn Tractors. Please let the appropriate people know.....


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (Lugosi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lugosi* »_Hey guys,
I'm not so sure about other engines, but the 2.0l 8v has a limited clearance between the filter and the front crossmember (where the front engine mount is installed). 
If a filter is too close to that crossmember, and if the engine rocks forward for any reason, I could imagine either:
A). the filter endcap get crushed/dented
B). the filter seal is broken and your oil drains to
the ground
C). the filter acts as a lever and snaps off the
filter mounting lug, along with the the oil
cooler
or maybe I'm just paranoid....

no such issues on the 1.8t engine. the ONLY issue is possibly moving an AC line a bit (rotation) in order to install the filter.


----------



## JohnnieWalker85 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (steggie)*

The K&N Gold model number is HP-2005 relief valve is 27-35 PSI and it has an anti-drain back valve. This is the *stock size* filter. is anyone running this filter? Should it be safe to use for my next oil change?


----------



## makdaddy (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (JohnnieWalker85)*

All i can say is NEVER use fram.

Before i read any of the oil filter info online, i thought it was you get what you buy and so i bought the expensive piece of sh*t fram,
After a few months of driving, my car started to feel rough. Sometimes the motor wouldnt start on the first try. Then my brother found the site on oil filters and I read about the fram.
First thing I did was drive to my VW dealer, buy a filter, and changed the oil. Magically my car was cured of Framinitis. Ran smooth as the first day I beat the crap out of the motor.
And if its of any use, I use Castrol Syntec 5w30 and NOTHING else.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

Bump for all the newbs that have recently arrived


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*

BIG KAHHHHUUUUUNNNNNAAAAA


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (SHUMopper)*

So do we have a good place to order this thing from? No NAPA's in my STATE have one, so therefore I will be ordering it from online. 
Napa is 12.29 + 0.86Tax + 4.95shipping = $18.10
Anyplace cheaper than 18.10 for a damn oil filter?
I will be running the big kahuna, with Amsoil European 5-40.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (Vr6Fidelity)*

Is it the large MAHLE at the top of this page?:
http://rep.racepages.com/parts...e#top
How does MAHLE quality stack up against that of the NAPA gold?
Only 7.95!!!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a purolator and Mobil filter bother bigger then OE but i dont think they are that big, the Purolator is bigger then mobil. I have to find the part #s in my room. Nevermind i lied, cant find them but here i still had the site and pulled the info:
Purolator X-Reference 
MFG NAME------MFG PART----PUROLATOR PART----DESCRIPTION
NAPA GOLD-------1333-----------L40316----------------Oil, Relief Valve P.S.I.: 36 Threads: 3/4-16, Height: 7.20
MOBIL1----------M1-301---------L30001----------------Oil, Relief Valve P.S.I.: 8-16, Threads: 3/4-16, Height: 5.14
Stocker off Purolators Site-------L20252----------------Oil, Relief Valve P.S.I.: 25-35, Threads: 3/4-16, Height: 4.77
You can click the links for more details mostly the same.
Also found this out of FRAMs site
NAPA	1333	= PH2815 in fram
Purolator x-reference







Add almost 3" TODAY







Be a MAN and make her










_Modified by theswoleguy at 6:34 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

The quality of the NAPA has been brought up and fully discussed here. I say its a perfectly good filter. Above average at least? 
What is the quality level of the Mahle compared to the NAPA Gold? 
I do not feel informed enough on other filter qualities to go with anything else without further research. 
*So my question stands: Is the filter i linked to above the correct one? Is it a good filter? Is it a good deal? Is there a better deal out there?*

spelling








_Modified by Vr6Fidelity at 7:16 PM 3-14-2007_


_Modified by Vr6Fidelity at 7:28 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*

I tried to get the big kahuna in and it was such a pain in my a$$ that i gave up and put a stocker in.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_I tried to get the big kahuna in and it was such a pain in my a$$ that i gave up and put a stocker in.








 KY with warming sensation







itll slip right in


----------



## rogue108 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

My local NAPA now stocks the "Big Kahuna" or the #1333 filter for me. Since I ordered once, they keep on restocking it. So every couple of months I just walk in and buy them out.


----------



## FollowTheBlackRabbit (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

As I always say, "Spit on it; it'll fit"


----------



## RIVWMKIV (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (FollowTheBlackRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FollowTheBlackRabbit* »_As I always say, "Spit on it; it'll fit"









Words to live by. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








(my credo has always been "When in doubt, whip it out"...Hasn't failed me yet!)


----------



## miller18T (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (RIVWMKIV)*

everyone says the big kahuna is a tight fit.. i bought one and took a look under there today, and i swear there's no way.
can anyone post up pics of the 1333 installed? the pics earlier in the thread don't work for me.







mostly curious about how you push the interfering a/c line a wiring out of the way.


_Modified by miller18T at 4:36 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: (miller18T)*

ttt


----------



## miller18T (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (16vROCCO20vGLI)*

no pictures of the big kahuna in action?
well, anyway, how do you manipulate the electrical and a/c lines to get it to fit? it seems like the only way is to push them towards the back of the car because pushing them forward would make them contact the radiator fan.
EDIT and i've read about the 1333 itself hitting the fins on the fan..


_Modified by miller18T at 11:18 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (miller18T)*

don't have a pic, but I installed another one on Saturday. No it hasn't hit my fan at all. You do have to move ei push somethings out of the way, but I've been using this filter now for 6 years.


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>So the larger sized OEM filter is off of what application? The part number I read off of the pic is: 068 115 561E. What capacity is that filter? Is it still made by MANN?<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
That filter is off early VW 1.6L Diesels. The filter capacity is about .25qts larger than stock. Using that filter, capacity will go up to 5qts even. You can get them at your local dealer. Bypass is also rated at 30psi, same as 1.8T.
-Mike P

lol... I'm a mechanic at a local vw shop and you have no idea the amount of idiots that come in asking for the "special" larger filter for their 1.8t. (I laugh, tell them to turn off the car forums and use their computer for its intended purpose... porn.) ha. I do spec these filters in all my 1.8t customers (minus beetle... lil snug). w. BG M.O.A. 
I can't really think low of them for not knowing what the filter is from bc they took the initiative to ask, but for those in the know of these things... its 2nd nature.
J


----------



## 1320-20V (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (J-86)*

So I am on my third big kahuna and Amsoil change now, no problems and I could not be happier. 
Actually I think I feel a bit more confident too. 
What is the total oil capacity with the 1333 again? I have 1.5 Qts of Amsoil left over and I want to know If i should order 4 or 5 more Qts.


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

A long the lines of AmsOil, Im about 500 miles into my first change. Love the oil, but more concerned with the lasting effect of the filter. Is there a filter that will last 5000-7000 miles. I've been told not to run the AmsOil less than 5000 miles per change. I was chaging mobile1 (w/ Lucas additive) every 3K. 
Thanks!


----------



## mirx999 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (1FlyGuyInaGLi)*

Just joined the big kahuna club about an hour ago. It was kind of a pain to get everything to fit, but I feel thousands of times more manly now.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (mirx999)*

I was wondering if anyone could confirm that the OEM oilfilter for the TT225 is bigger then for "normal" 1.8T´s?


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: (DK_GTI_racer)*

resurrection from the archives...
I was doing some research and i decided i would let you guys know not to use the larger mobil 1 filter.. it's bypass pressure is too low, so low your oil will more than likely bypass the filter and not get filtered at all. 
Consider the stock filter is in the 30-35 psi range and the mobil one is the 8-16.. go with the WIX or NAPA GOLD 1333 those will work perfectly fine
MOBIL1----------M1-301---------L30001----------------Oil, Relief Valve P.S.I.: 8-16


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (ghostinator)*

you brought up a 6 year old thred/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (skywalkersgti)*

sad that all the pics links no longer work. those were classic


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

o wow thats the filter i been using owell time to change, the purolator filter is big as **** too


----------



## PACOMTZ (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Oil Filter Confessions...the Big Kahuna (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Bump for all the newbs that have recently arrived









Free Bump


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

So any conclusions on the Mobil M301 filter? I've been using the recommended M205 filter (or Bosch) but am interested in the 301. I noticed it doesnt match up on the pressures. Any results since it's been a while?


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Framintis is bad stuff yo*

This wasn't my notepad... Anyways free bump for good info.


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (steggie)*

back from the deaddddddd
2003 jetta 1.8t 
tried big kahuna install, everything worked out great except my a/c line is now cracked due to the immense size of my oil filter. The coolant all leaked out and im about to just get a longer a/c hose, any one know where i can find one of those? 
blown i found out on my way to the airport to pickup my dad.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (DrFrisker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFrisker* »_back from the deaddddddd
2003 jetta 1.8t 
tried big kahuna install, everything worked out great except my a/c line is now cracked due to the immense size of my oil filter. The coolant all leaked out and im about to just get a longer a/c hose, any one know where i can find one of those? 
blown i found out on my way to the airport to pickup my dad.

I'm not looking for the most oil volume, however I'm thinking about trying out the TDI filter

_Quote, originally posted by *JoeVeeDubber* »_I looked at the filter for a 2002 GTI 1.8T and a filter for a 1998 Golf 1.9 TDI.
Here are the specs.
TDI filter W840/2
diameter: 86mm
height: 139mm
bypass valve opening pressure: 2.5bar
1.8T filter W719/30
diameter: 76mm
height: 123mm
bypass valve opening pressure: 2.5bar
So, it looks like the TDI filter is 10mm wider and 16mm taller. It is bigger for sure. It shares the same bypass valve opening pressure so no worries there. I don't see why it shouldn't be used in a 1.8T. The added oil capacity is good. 
Mike, are you still running the TDI filter? I found it for $5.54 at http://www.1stvwparts.com if anyone is interested.



I still don't see why someone said not to use diesel filters if all the specs are the same








more info here 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=386726 (already posted in this thread)


----------



## TDForNow (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (TurboZen)*

I've always used the Mann W940/25 on my Quantum 1.6TD for almost 500k miles, in fact the same filter/cooler mount is used on my AEB, just not enough room in the Quantum to fit the "Kahuna". I use this in the winter on my AEB.
Mann's "Kahuna" is the W950/4 (2.5 bar bypass, 88.9mm diameter and 165.1mm long) and fits nice and tight in my AEB Passat.








Oil change this weekend @ 185k miles, I'll try to get a couple of pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TDForNow at 9:44 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## TDForNow (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (TDForNow)*

OK, ... for you gents that aren't accustomed to stuffing such large "items" into tight places







, my experience has been; 
It WILL eventually fit, ... there'll probably be protests at first and foul language soon after that, but just don't go ramming and jamming it in there!! There's nothing but pain as the outcome of that!







Start out a little warm but not too hot, don't worry if it gets very wet down there, that'll prevent any tearing of skin. Just slow, easy but persistent pressure will result with nothing short of ecstatic pleasure and accomplishment in the end!








OK, here are the (graphic!







) pics ...
These are from L to R:
Mann W950/4 from an '86 Volvo 760 2.4TD (WIX #51333) -My Summer filter 
Mann W940/25 from an '85 VW Quantum 1.6TD (WIX #51191) -My Winter filter
and one (comp to Mann W719/31) for an ABA 2.0 and B/G/J 1.8T's (prev. used on Passat 1.8T's) (WIX #51393*)
*** The WIX # (from their website) for the 1.8T shows the *SAME* # for the Beetle/Golf/Jetta *AND* Passat (the smaller 51393).







...

















This is the W940/25 on my AEB for winter use:









and the W950/4 that I use in the warmer months:









My parts store list the filters apps as follows:
B/G/J 1.8T's and all ABA's - (Mann W719/31 & VW/Audi# 034 115 561A)- WIX# 51393, (2.5 BAR diff-press, 3.0" dia x 4.8" long)
Passat 1.8T's, 1.6D/TD's (Mann W940/25 & VW/Audi# 681 155 613/068 115 561*B*)- WIX# 51191 (2.5 BAR diff-press, 3.7" dia x 5.2" long) 
1.9TDI's (AHU/1Z, '95-'98) (Mann W940/2 & VW/Audi# 068 115 561*E*)- WIX# 51512, (*NO(?)* Bypass, 2.95" dia x 5.85" long) 
Volvo 760 2.4TD (1986) (actually a VW/Audi motor!) (Mann W950/4 & VW/Audi# 074 115 561) - WIX# 51333, (2.5 BAR diff-press, 3.7" dia x *7.0"* long
I haven't seen what else will work (fit) for the B/G/J 1.8T's outside what's being used already, but they're at a 1+ Litre capacity advantage over the North/South installations anyway.

Here the references I used as well as my parts counter:
Good for ALL-OVER # crosses by application:
http://www.germanfilters.com/ 
This one, after clicking on the looked up filter #, will give avail specs:
http://www.wixfilters.com/filterlookup/index.asp 
There's my take on it. Good Luck!



_Modified by TDForNow at 12:30 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

this is priceless.. needs to be stickied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

its already in the FAQ


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (TDForNow)*

tdfornow,
yes. i mentioned the 2.4L filter back on page 2 but have never used it.
may i ask why you use the smaller filter in the winter? are you only driving short distances? or are you just ensuring the oil fully heats up?
have you experienced any issues?


----------



## TDForNow (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (mjmi11er)*

That's exactly why I'm using the smaller one in the winter, on both counts.
I've had no problems so far. My oil has actually been cleaner with the bigger filters. I did a flush on this last change (My habit after winter);
- 1/4 can Seafoam in the oil for the last 200 miles before oil change, drained that,
- ran the motor on 2 litres fresh oil with the (cheapo) white filter above while 
spraying the throttle body with the Seafoam, drained that,
- then, fresh fill and new filter.
Here's what my oil looks like after almost 500 miles on this last oil change:









Not too bad for pushing 190k miles (310k kms)



_Modified by TDForNow at 12:41 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## curbhopper (Jan 24, 2010)

just a quick question, i'm going to be due for an oil change soon, napa's 7minutes from my house so i'm going to get the #1333 filter, but they have silver,golf,platinum grades of this filter. is that a sham, should i stick with the cheapest one or is there actually a difference (besides price). 

(AEB motor) 
Thanks


----------



## CDH1.8t (Sep 20, 2011)

So, what is the part number for the giant napa filter?


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

CDH1.8t said:


> So, what is the part number for the giant napa filter?


X2


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

PF960 in delco for people that are looking... bringing back from the dead being this is my first 1.8t


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I run the m1-301 or K&N version year round. No problems with cold oil, maybe the 3076 heats it up some.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Purolator Classic at Advance

L40316


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Do these fit the smaller footprint oil cooler? I remember getting one of the "big" oil filters recommended for the Passat 1.8T but it was too big and literally would have hung over the sides of the oil cooler and not sealed at all. 

I'd love to use a larger capacity filter, though.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Do these fit the smaller footprint oil cooler? I remember getting one of the "big" oil filters recommended for the Passat 1.8T but it was too big and literally would have hung over the sides of the oil cooler and not sealed at all.
> 
> I'd love to use a larger capacity filter, though.



I use the K&N HP-3001 on my GLI with the small OEM oil cooler. Works perfect and can be found at most auto parts dealers…

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Search/K&N_Oil_Filter/ES252153/


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Do these fit the smaller footprint oil cooler? I remember getting one of the "big" oil filters recommended for the Passat 1.8T but it was too big and literally would have hung over the sides of the oil cooler and not sealed at all.
> 
> I'd love to use a larger capacity filter, though.


The m1-301 or hp3001 will fit. THe seal is what counts, and it seals fine against it. The overhang is no big deal, it fits and seals fine. I've never had one vibrate loose either, or destroy an a/c line. My a/c lines must be just a little more slack, as it puts no pressure on them.


----------



## rebjetta (Nov 5, 2004)

all napa gold filters are nothing more than relabeled wix filters..ive sold auto parts for over ten years ...avoid anything fram.. ive seen to many collapse at the drag strip and kill many a motor..ac delco filters are made by a division of luber finer called champ..K&n oil filters im not sure but they outsource like the rest. wix is my first choice when Mann is not available. if you look at the napa number its one digit short of a wix number.. 1393 napa = 51393 wix for the 1.8t if they havent changed it ..


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

rebjetta said:


> all napa gold filters are nothing more than relabeled wix filters..ive sold auto parts for over ten years ...avoid anything fram.. ive seen to many collapse at the drag strip and kill many a motor..ac delco filters are made by a division of luber finer called champ..K&n oil filters im not sure but they outsource like the rest. wix is my first choice when Mann is not available. if you look at the napa number its one digit short of a wix number.. 1393 napa = 51393 wix for the 1.8t if they havent changed it ..


what of the Fram XG synthetic series? They seem legit, even if the Fram PH series are rubbish


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mobil 1 and K&N are wix, or buil by champion in Illinois. High quality, steel internals, no cardboard etc.


The elements are different between the two.


----------



## rebjetta (Nov 5, 2004)

avoid fram....since they downgraded their quality in the late 80's so they could sell cheaper filters to walmart to make the almighty dollar....wix are good old american made in nc...luber finer / champ are another proven filter, they havfe been used in industrial and commercial trucking for decades..good quality good enought to ac delco name put on them


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Bump, cause it felt right.


----------



## SilverFlash (Jun 20, 1999)

woodywoods86 said:


> Bump, cause it felt right.


And on that note I'll chime in.

I've had some old Genuine VW/Audi "small" filters since 2003. Decided to use one of them for an oil change. Actually had Wally World do the oil change--yikes I watched them closely and looks like no damage. Took 45 minutes overall, at 20 minutes to get the belly pan clips back on.

Used Valvoline Synpower Full Syn Maxlife 5W30. Hoping it helps with the oil usage.


----------



## 3rd Time Out (Aug 22, 2013)

Been using wix filters and Rotella T6 5w40 since I bought mine over a year ago. Just did a oil pickup tube for peace of mind, no sludge in the pan. Did a CCT, no sludge on upper end, so someone had taken decent care of her. Since I have owned it, the oil seems to stay cleaner, longer. After 2k on this oil change, it's just now getting to the point that it's dark enough to see on the stick......a VERY light amber color. Not bad in this heat and the way my wife drives......and I pushed it pretty hard myself the last time I drove it....hitting triple digit speeds a few times.

I've always used Wix on everything, and was recommended the Rotella T6 on this forum due to the additives it has that are beneficial to the turbo. I've been pleased, especially on a car with 148k on the clock.:thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Mann filters here with rotella 15-40 summer and 5-40 t6 winter


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

Bump for pics. Here's the Mann W940/25 on my GTI. It was easy to install:










And next to the stock filter:










Running it with 5qts of Shell Rotella T6 5w40


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

bootymac said:


> ...Running it with 5qts of Shell Rotella T6 5w40


Been running this for a few years now too :thumbup:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

I use the K&N 3001 filter. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Gulfstream said:


> I use the K&N 3001 filter. Any thoughts on this?


IIRC, I don't think the K&N filter has the appropriate bypass valve.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

woodywoods86 said:


> IIRC, I don't think the K&N filter has the appropriate bypass valve.


And where is the bypass valve supposed to be? I read k&n filters are mobile 1 filters only with a nut welded on.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

According to this post, the K&N 3001 has a bypass that opens at 8-11 PSI. The Mann filters' bypass opens at 14.5 PSI (1 bar)

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/311572/Re:_K&N_Bypass_Valve?#Post311572


----------

